# How can i have the foal registered?



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

Let me begin with saying that I purchased the mare and foal mainly to have the foal because of the willingness of this little guy.And either way he will be a pretty horse with what seems to be a great attitude. Now the story. 

I purchased my mare and foal from a local family. I have a copy of the sires registration paper work. But not the dam.

I was told by the people i bought the horses from that the mare was a registered Quarter horse with AQHA. The woman they bought her from original said she refused to sell the mare with her papers because she did not want anyone to make money off her mare. The mare being registered really doesn't concern me as she will be used as nothing more than a trail horse. Now the colt has pretty decent bloodlines through his sire. Whispers Way Too Cool with APHA. 

So can i register him with the Paint horse associateion, and just list his dam as a grade Quarter horse. Or is there any way i can get the dams info. 
Which i highly doubt because the original owner would not even give these people her registered name.

Is there anything I can do? Or do i have a pretty well tempered unregistered paint gelding? which in the end i will be ok with

Any information, ideas or even opinions would be appreciated. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Both parents much be registered in order for the foal to be. So "grade aqha" on APHA paperwork isn't acceptable.

You will need to have the stallion owner send paperwork to the mare owner (on the papers) and that owner will have to fill it out and confirm the breeding. Then she'll have to send you the registration paperwork for the foal.

It'll be a hassle. And probably expensive. (Couple hundred dollars or so)

Legally I'm not sure if the woman can withhold the mares paperwork though. If you purchased the mare and have the bill of sale, then I would be contacting aqha regarding the matter and what you can do to get the papers in your hands.

Either that, or its all a sham and the horse isn't even registered with aqha at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ I wouldn't have agreed to buy a mare under such circumstances, but I know that's not your deal, it's the previous owners xD

Without some confirmation from Mare's previous-previous owner, there really isn't a way to register the baby... :/

EDIT--That I know of xD


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea i figured it would be a long shot. Apparently ,(so i was told) the mare's original owner was pretty bitter due to her losing her farm and having to sell off all her horses so i doubt even if i did get her contact information that she would ever agree to any of that. And i do have a bill of sale for the mare and the foal but her registered name is not on it because those owners couldnt not get the lady to even tell them that. Problem is I am now the second owner of this mare without paper work. 
Another question i have: Can the original owner ( the lady who has the register papers) reclaim this mare? Again i have a bill of sale but her registered name is not on there due to the fact that they didn't know it.
Really registering either of them isn't really my top priority, I was just wondering if it was possible.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Without the original owner signing off on the transfer to the first person, then that person doing a transfer to you, there is nothing you can do . You bought a grade horse, end of story. APHA will not go any further, until the mare transfer problem is handled and all her DNA is in place. Now you have to factor in that the stallion owner may be owed money as they may have been told the horse wasnt in foal and if the mare wasnt listed on the breeding report, there will be a correction fee too. 

I wouldnt have touched this with a ten foot pole.


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Without the original owner signing off on the transfer to the first person, then that person doing a transfer to you, there is nothing you can do . You bought a grade horse, end of story. APHA will not go any further, until the mare transfer problem is handled and all her DNA is in place. Now you have to factor in that the stallion owner may be owed money as they may have been told the horse wasnt in foal and if the mare wasnt listed on the breeding report, there will be a correction fee too.
> 
> I wouldnt have touched this with a ten foot pole.


Thanks for your input, first off.

The mare was breed during the time the second owner had her. The original owner had nothing to do with the breeding. So from what i can understand once the original owner refused to sell her with paper work she became a grade horse.

It was a case of accidental breeding.
I am fine with neither of the horses being registered. The dam is a good horse and will be an excellent trial horse with a little work. And the colt is beautiful and very willing to learn.

I was just wondering if anyone had info or ideas about possibly registering them.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

BowmanFarms said:


> Thanks for your input, first off.
> 
> The mare was breed during the time the second owner had her. The original owner had nothing to do with the breeding. So from what i can understand once the original owner refused to sell her with paper work she became a grade horse.
> 
> ...



With that additional information, APHA would have needed an official breeding lease on file with them , which would have needed to be signed by the mares owner. 


On a side note, if the horse has color you can more then likely get Pinto papers with a little effort and barring the sire's owner isnt owed any money


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

ok thank you. I will look into that. And no as far as i am aware both the sire's owner and the mare's owner at the time were squared away.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could go with the Pinto Registry as it is a color breed.


----------

